# FMA in Australia ???



## jayla (May 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
 I reside in Melbourne Australia, I 've been an avid follower of FMA and at this current stage I am learning backyard FMA through a friend. No disrespect to this friend but I feel I need further training as he has limited knowledge of this art. Can anyone help me with information on a reputable FMA school here in Melbourne Australia.

Thanks Benna.


----------



## Reikon (May 5, 2005)

jayla said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I reside in Melbourne Australia, I 've been an avid follower of FMA and at this current stage I am learning backyard FMA through a friend. No disrespect to this friend but I feel I need further training as he has limited knowledge of this art. Can anyone help me with information on a reputable FMA school here in Melbourne Australia.
> 
> Thanks Benna.



I suggest Floro Fighting Systems. (not exactly FMA)

http://florofighting.com

and

http://stick-and-knife.com


----------



## John J (May 5, 2005)

Hello Benna,

Not sure how far this is from Melbourne but you can also try:

BAKBAKAN International
299 Liverpool Rd. Ashfield
NSW Australia 2131
9797-1723

www.bakbakan.com.au

Best of luck in your endeavors!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## sungkit (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you are in Melbourne and interested in FMA, you are welcome to come down to our class which is conducted at Peter de Been's Jiu Jitsu Academy in StKilda. My contact details are in Blitz or you can send me a PM.

For your information, I am a student of Master Roland Dantes and have been for a number of years. Last year to further my knowledge, understanding, skills, and ability, I travelled to the Philippines where for 8 months I trained under the instruction of Master Christopher Ricketts (Bakbakan International / Kali Ilustrisimo) and GM Vicente R. Sanchez. I also travelled around the Philippines with Master Roland visiting other teachers with whom he is acquainted. 

You are more than welcome to contact me and you may be interested to know, Master Rey Galang of Bakbakan International will be conducting seminars later this year. Definitely a seminar to attend if you are interested in FMA,


----------



## chris... (May 19, 2005)

You could try

www.mssd.com.au

 I train there, the website is currently out of date and I cant remember the exact address, its near burnley / east richmond.


----------

